# Housekeeping Note from the Janitor



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

RTF is not responsible for verifying the accuracy of information posted by users of this resource.

Disagreement with accuracy of posts is not justification for personal attacks.

Please, if you feel the need to personally attack someone because you disagree with the accuracy of the information they've posted, realize you have many other options.

This is the internet folks. RTF is a place where you can share a little, learn a little and ask a little. RTF is not a place to take out your frustrations against others.

We lost another fairly active user today, over their unwillingness to be accountable for their own actions. 

If you post a personal attack, please know that you are going against the culture of the resource. 

Please help keep this resource valuable to all. If you have a major problem with what someone is posting, I'm available to help. Don't take it into your own hands please. Don't issue personal attacks.

And for those who enjoy stirring the pot, please be sensitive to the fact that stuff you may find amusing, others may find painful. For example, if someone spent a lot of heartache, dollars and time trying to save a sick dog that ultimately died, they may find it hurtful for you to make light of the situation....just an example.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris, Is this about Glen and Happy? If so this is pathetic.
Glen is one of the best helpers on this forum.
If you kicked Glen off, then I may not play anymore.
Sorry this sucks.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I did not kick anyone off.

The person I'm referencing asked to have their account deactivated.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Glen, is one of my best Bud's and helps everyone on RTF.
You are missing a valuable resource, very sad.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Glen did not help Happy Gilmore today.

I will keep our private dialogue private. 

Personal attacks are unacceptable here. And if someone can't be accountable for their actions, and wants to blame the attacks on what someone else wrote, that's not appropriate. 

It's not fair on the political forum, and it's sure as heck not fair on the main RTF board.

It is ridiculous to expect me or other moderators to insure that someone is posting factual information. It is equally ridiculous to feel empowered and justified to write personal attacks on RTF if you disagree with someone's posts.

There are many other ways to address it.

Chris


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Event info is about all I look at here anymore, got a drawer full of wingnuts downstairs locked up where they should be that I look at only when I want or need to.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Glen is an incredible asset and has offered more retriever training advice than anyone else i have read on this forum. I have learned an incredible amount from him not just in person but in reading his posts.
Glen typically makes post about training ideas, concepts and techniques.
Happy...Doesn't


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll keep private dialogue private.

I will say that I've also had dialogue privately with Happy over the locked thread. Happy has offered to be accountable for his words. Happy has not blamed what he wrote on me or the moderators. Happy has not blamed what he wrote on anyone but himself. Happy has also not asked to have his account deactivated.

So once again I will state: Users need to be accountable for their own words and actions.

Personal attacks are outside the bounds of acceptance on RTF boards. 

We all make mistakes. I make them here frequently.

Chris


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Happy should change his name. He is far from happy.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh Well,,, They come and they go...

Angie


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

FinnLandR X 2 This is a good forum and I for one appreciste it. I feel sorry for a person who feels he needs to "deactivate himself". I am having enough trouble just making it through life at this stage. Try prayer, Bill


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Look on the bright side, we still got Gooser to turn to for guidance .!!

Thanks for the sight and all you do Chris.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy, you should come on down south and run with the Big Boys.
You could learn all about Southern Hospitality.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

golfandhunter said:


> Happy, you should come on down south and run with the Big Boys.
> You could learn all about Southern Hospitality.
> 
> Gregg Leonard


Can you quote anything that I said which was directed at a person with intent to shame or harm? "Southern Hospitality" as I've been taught would preclude someone form reducing themselves to juvenile name calling while having a discussion. I would never say Glenn was an "idiot". Why would he say that about me? Is that showing a good level of "Southern Hospitality"? If I disagree with Glenn about a subject, I'm enough of a man to respect his position based upon Glenn's experiences and knowledge. What gives him the right to call me bad names because he disagrees with my opinion? Is Glenn a holier man than I? Does Glenn's opionion have superior virtue over my opinion? Shall I be damned because I disagree with him?

There are a few "Big Boys" in my neighborhood. I enjoy watching their work and respect their knowledge. Glenn's posts in the mentioned thread and a bunch of others I've read are far from anyting I'd call "Southern Hospitality". The QAA whining thread isn't very hospitable towards the judges Glenn ran under nor were his comments and dialog with some folks on the marking thread. 

I chose to be rather polite with folks. Glenn does not. Sorry to be blunt but, my MO "Southern Roots" has me calling the pitch like I see it.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I will miss Glen's commentary on TRT. He seemed to be one of the more knowledgable RTFers on Lardy's training techniques. But, while I didn't read all the Blackgold thread, he did get pretty nasty. 

This struck me as out of character and I am not sure why he became so heated.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I will miss Glen's commentary on TRT. He seemed to be one of the more knowledgable RTFers on Lardy's training techniques. But, while I didn't read all the Blackgold thread, he did get pretty nasty.
> 
> This struck me as out of character and I am not sure why he became so heated.


Maybe he was having a bad day?? I didn't read it... We all say things on the internet we shouldn't sometimes.

Angie


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Opps, I said Blackgold when I meant Diamond. My bad, sorry.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Can you quote anything that I said which was directed at a person with intent to shame or harm? "Southern Hospitality" as I've been taught would preclude someone form reducing themselves to juvenile name calling while having a discussion. I would never say Glenn was an "idiot". Why would he say that about me? Is that showing a good level of "Southern Hospitality"? If I disagree with Glenn about a subject, I'm enough of a man to respect his position based upon Glenn's experiences and knowledge. What gives him the right to call me bad names because he disagrees with my opinion? Is Glenn a holier man than I? Does Glenn's opionion have superior virtue over my opinion? Shall I be damned because I disagree with him?
> 
> There are a few "Big Boys" in my neighborhood. I enjoy watching their work and respect their knowledge. Glenn's posts in the mentioned thread and a bunch of others I've read are far from anyting I'd call "Southern Hospitality". The QAA whining thread isn't very hospitable towards the judges Glenn ran under nor were his comments and dialog with some folks on the marking thread.
> 
> I chose to be rather polite with folks. Glenn does not. Sorry to be blunt but, my MO "Southern Roots" has me calling the pitch like I see it.



So what are you doing now that is hospitable!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe those who organize this forum have a right to do what they feel best for the whole RTFers. And I applaud Chris and his group for that.

Having said that the person who chose to have the account deactivated will be missed. He knew the retriever game well. I will miss those comments.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I will miss Glen's commentary on TRT. He seemed to be one of the more knowledgable RTFers on Lardy's training techniques. But, while I didn't read all the Blackgold thread, he did get pretty nasty.
> 
> This struck me as out of character and I am not sure why he became so heated.


Glen and his wife Jenny, lost a dog poisoned by Diamond food.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

David McLendon said:


> Event info is about all I look at here anymore, got a drawer full of wingnuts downstairs locked up where they should be that I look at only when I want or need to.



Thanks for taking my call last night David. I appreciate your speaking with me. I have always appreciated your contributions to RTF, also.

Regarding using Events forum only... maybe the next time you have a litter of puppies on the ground, you'll use another part of RTF. 

Have a great training Sunday. Retired guns in cut corn for us today.

Chris


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I have met Glenn and he seemed like a very nice guy, and I understand his dog died from one of the Diamond issues, that is very sad!!! REALLY VERY SAD.He has lots to offer as far as training advice, I wish he would consider staying on the board.....
BUT I feel Glenn was completely over the edge of civility in that thread. Takes a big man to account for his actions. Sometimes you just have to suck it up , take a deep breathe and say "You know what , I was out of line and I apologize".I recently did it on another thread...


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

boo hoo, somebody's being mean and I am going home......blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> Chris, it's your board. No need to explain yourself to those who don't understand that. It's clear why you do, but, you can do what you want here; this is not an organization's board. It's a board run by a private individual, who has sponsors who offset the cost.
> 
> It's your show, man. If people can't play by the rules, take _your_ bumper away from them.
> 
> Edit: Yes, I do understand that the individual chose to have his account deactivated, but you could have booted him, or anyone else, without need to answer for it.


Thanks Cory,

I appreciate your note. 

The message I'm trying to get across is that namecalling and personal attacks are not acceptable here. And if one resorts to this sort of thing, and they're contacted about it in a private exchange, I'd like to ask for basic cooperation and accountability.

I felt terrible for the folks that lost their dogs in the aflatoxin situation. I have personal friends who were affected as well. I feel very badly for anyone who has a tragedy with their dog. I've had my own personal tragedy with a dog. It is terrible.

Glen was not booted. If Glen wants to have some dialogue and agree on some extremely basic principles, I'd be glad to have him participate. He'll just have to agree to a very basic principle before his requested account deactivation is undone.

We're not all going to agree on stuff. This is one area where I'm going to have to ask that users abide. No personal attacks. Accountability when you mess up - which most of us do, myself included. 

Chris


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

This IS a great rescource! Chris does a wonderful job moderating it..I cant imagine having that resposiblity.

Ya know,, for MOST of us,, we is sittin at a desk or in a chair gettin all worked up and arguing with a machines screen!
Many times we dont know the person who we are arguing with.
Its just WORDS folks!
Its like readin a book, that will converse with you..
Dont take stuff so serious!! Just move on!


If I would ask Chris to deactivate my account for evertime somebody has called me names,, or made fun a me,, I woulda been gone my first week.
Its important here to have several "Favorites" to pay attention to. It takes some time for me to decide who they are. The Others , well..

I will miss Glen. I thought he was a Very informed persona on RTF..

I know for a fact,, he wontbe able to stay away. He has way to much passion.. I would encourage him when he is lurking and reading this,,for him to reconsider, and Pleasecome back and be the valuable member I always considered him to be..

The death of a dog to some of us ,is a very emotional thing... Its a topic,much like an Ugly sister,, that folks should stay away from saying controversial things about.. 
We have all lost dogs... Think about YOUR pain.... Very sensitive topic IMHO.
Glenn,,, Please contact Chris,, and come back! We need you.!

Gooser


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Glen did not help Happy Gilmore today.
> 
> I will keep our private dialogue private.
> 
> ...


Here Here!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Can you quote anything that I said which was directed at a person with intent to shame or harm? "Southern Hospitality" as I've been taught would preclude someone form reducing themselves to juvenile name calling while having a discussion. I would never say Glenn was an "idiot". Why would he say that about me? Is that showing a good level of "Southern Hospitality"? If I disagree with Glenn about a subject, I'm enough of a man to respect his position based upon Glenn's experiences and knowledge. What gives him the right to call me bad names because he disagrees with my opinion? Is Glenn a holier man than I? Does Glenn's opionion have superior virtue over my opinion? Shall I be damned because I disagree with him?
> 
> There are a few "Big Boys" in my neighborhood. I enjoy watching their work and respect their knowledge. Glenn's posts in the mentioned thread and a bunch of others I've read are far from anyting I'd call "Southern Hospitality". The QAA whining thread isn't very hospitable towards the judges Glenn ran under nor were his comments and dialog with some folks on the marking thread.
> 
> I chose to be rather polite with folks. Glenn does not. Sorry to be blunt but, my MO "Southern Roots" has me calling the pitch like I see it.


Happy, in post #44 you called him Captainjackoff. 

Things pretty much tanked after that.

Maybe it was a typo, but still, there it is. That's what jumped out at me, that you called him Captainjackoff.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Glen, If you revisit this thread. Pls do a mea cupa and come back. You are too valuable a resource to people like me and others. 

I have to bite my tongue (fingers) a lot. But I decided when I started particpating in RTF to keep a positive attitude and stay out of the bickering. If I find someone continually posting negative responses I just put them on my ignore list. 

I only have five on my list and two of those have been banned from RTF by the janitor.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Robbie Coleman said:


> Glen is an incredible asset and has offered more retriever training advice than anyone else i have read on this forum. I have learned an incredible amount from him not just in person but in reading his posts.Glen typically makes post about training ideas, concepts and techniques.Happy...Doesn't


That's your opinion. You know what they say about opinions.WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Bridget Bodine said:


> I have met Glenn and he seemed like a very nice guy, and I understand his dog died from one of the Diamond issues, that is very sad!!! REALLY VERY SAD.He has lots to offer as far as training advice, I wish he would consider staying on the board.....
> BUT I feel Glenn was completely over the edge of civility in that thread. Takes a big man to account for his actions. Sometimes you just have to suck it up , take a deep breathe and say "You know what , I was out of line and I apologize".I recently did it on another thread...


Exactly.

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> boo hoo, somebody's being mean and I am going home......blah, blah, blah.


Too true BBG.

How many times have we seen this behavior over the yeas? Very few have stayed away. Just makes themselves look bad when they come back. If I need a break I just step away from the computer. Whether for a day, week, or longer. Apparently some folks are not able to resist not posting every day. Self control can be a wonderful thing.

WRL


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

I have no disagreement with Chris managing this forum in the manner he deems appropriate. i admire his handling of many touchy situations.

My overall feeling about Glen is that he has invested a tremendous amount of time and patience helping people on this forum. His detailed analysis and insights, along with his ability to clearly communicate, have made him a valued contributor. I hope this can be worked out so that Glen will continue to contribute to RTF.

I'd like to comment on the nature of personal attacks. Gooser has made an important point in his post #26. Something that may sound like a personal attack is often not very personal at all. For example, "You are an idiot!" I think that remark is inappropriate here, purely on face value. However, for most RTF'ers I think it is nothing more than a superficial insult, not an attack of a deeply personal nature. I do not know of any true idiots on RTF. As Gooser said, this is "sticks and stones", which most of us have learned to NOT take personally since our days in the school yard.

On the other hand, many of us are going through life with emotional wounds that have not fully healed. Often, we hide painful feelings deep down below the surface in order to protect these wounds from the rigors of daily life. These sorts of feelings are personal ... and deeply so. These are the vulnerable areas that are subject to genuine personal attack. 

This is where compassion is required:

to avoid further insult of an open wound
to resist exploiting another's emotional wound in an argument (pushing buttons)
to be understanding and cut someone some slack
to recognize that sometimes "winning" the argument is less important than helping another person through a rough time.

Jim


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Bridget Bodine said:


> I have met Glenn and he seemed like a very nice guy, and I understand his dog died from one of the Diamond issues, that is very sad!!! REALLY VERY SAD.He has lots to offer as far as training advice, I wish he would consider staying on the board.....
> BUT I feel Glenn was completely over the edge of civility in that thread. Takes a big man to account for his actions. Sometimes you just have to suck it up , take a deep breathe and say "You know what , I was out of line and I apologize".I recently did it on another thread...


This, exactly. While I will also really miss Glenn's posts regarding training, I was rather appalled at the way he handled the other thread...and to not apologize for it, or at the very least suck it up and move on...is disappointing, and seems out of character.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I like beer, free beer from bubbas truck. If everyone focused more on free beer the world would be nicer. 

My dad was bigger than your dad. 

I fart in your general direction. Your mother was a hamster and your father smelled of elderberries 


/paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I like beer, free beer from bubbas truck. If everyone focused more on free beer the world would be nicer.
> 
> My dad was bigger than your dad.
> 
> ...


It's only a flesh wound Paul....

What's your favorite color?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

How come when someone thinks of "idiot,,,,, Goosers name become the default???

I find it wierd that people think of Idiot,,, and the next word in the sentence is "Gooser"

I will say though,, me and George Bush are use to it now!!

(Might as well throw politics into the mix)


Gooser

De-personalise the computor screen!


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

I reluctantly pushed this thread back to the top. But had to speak my 2¢. A ways back I had words with Glen on a thread I am glad quickly died. After thinking about all that was said on it and a few pm's to some people who may have misread some posts by myself I realized maybe I should buy the Lardy material. So I did. Thank you to everyone who pushed me to it. And hopefully Captainjack will come back he is a wealth of knowledge on the program, and many other aspects of training as he posted to me in that thread "a thick skin is a plus". That being said he made the choice to deactivate his account not Happy so no one should hold a grudge on Happy.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

mitty said:


> Happy, in post #44 you called him Captainjackoff.
> 
> Things pretty much tanked after that.
> 
> Maybe it was a typo, but still, there it is. That's what jumped out at me, that you called him Captainjackoff.


As a lover of smart @$$ nicknames, I'm mostly upset that Happy thought of it and I didn't. You have to admit, was a pretty funny boys locker room comment. I learned a long time ago, if you're gonna dish it out, better learn to take it...

/Paul


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the RTF is no different than real life training cliques, you have your FB crowd,you have your SEC crowd, you have your POTUS crowd, and so on and so on....no matter what the subject matter or whoever the subject matter there will be some on one side of the fence vs another...In this case both participants were wrong, even though in their hear of hearts their intent was pure, but their egos got the best of them and then it was "on like donkey kong"

and all this was about dog food...seriously people, dog food


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> and all this was about dog food...seriously people, dog food



Bon

Yes it was, but, dog food discussion let to a discussion about a dear dog that died and an "accused" irresponsible corporation and then eventually to a disrespectful treatment of RTFers and all that it drew out. I suspect that the next dawn brought a sobriety to the whole discussion that may have some wishing some retractions. But that happens all the time here. And coupled with the fraility of the Internet for truly communicating what we say and feel, it's all an unfortunate deal. I would hope that both principals will be part of the RTF future. 

I think it was Angie who said "they come and they go". Yes, they do, but I would be very concerned about who goes for good and who comes for no good.

RTF has seen some great RTF contributers give it up. That is most unfortunate -it was never because of dog food and not even about dogs!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

RetrieversONLINE said:


> Bon
> 
> Yes it was, but, dog food discussion let to a discussion about a dear dog that died and an "accused" irresponsible corporation and then eventually to a disrespectful treatment of RTFers and all that it drew out. I suspect that the next dawn brought a sobriety to the whole discussion that may have some wishing some retractions. But that happens all the time here. And coupled with the fraility of the Internet for truly communicating what we say and feel, it's all an unfortunate deal. I would hope that both principals will be part of the RTF future.
> 
> ...


Dennis, I don't know if Glen will come back, he is very upset.
I am fortunate that I train and trial with Glen and Jen every week.
Glen, follows you and Mike like religion and those of us that train with him are lucky.
We run set ups from TRT and Ret. Online every week that Glen plans.
Lets hope that Glen will come back to continue help the folks on this forum.

Sincerely,
Gregg Leonard


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Can you quote anything that I said which was directed at a person with intent to shame or harm? "Southern Hospitality" as I've been taught would preclude someone form reducing themselves to juvenile name calling while having a discussion. I would never say Glenn was an "idiot". Why would he say that about me? Is that showing a good level of "Southern Hospitality"? If I disagree with Glenn about a subject, I'm enough of a man to respect his position based upon Glenn's experiences and knowledge. What gives him the right to call me bad names because he disagrees with my opinion? Is Glenn a holier man than I? Does Glenn's opionion have superior virtue over my opinion? Shall I be damned because I disagree with him?
> 
> There are a few "Big Boys" in my neighborhood. I enjoy watching their work and respect their knowledge. Glenn's posts in the mentioned thread and a bunch of others I've read are far from anyting I'd call "Southern Hospitality". The QAA whining thread isn't very hospitable towards the judges Glenn ran under nor were his comments and dialog with some folks on the marking thread.
> 
> I chose to be rather polite with folks. Glenn does not. Sorry to be blunt but, my MO "Southern Roots" has me calling the pitch like I see it.


Dude, you don't get it, not even close

Gregg


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

WRL said:


> Too true BBG.
> 
> How many times have we seen this behavior over the yeas? Very few have stayed away. Just makes themselves look bad when they come back. If I need a break I just step away from the computer. Whether for a day, week, or longer. Apparently some folks are not able to resist not posting every day. Self control can be a wonderful thi
> 
> WRL


You people just don't get it.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> and all this was about dog food...seriously people, dog food


I was going to say the exact same thing.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Gregg, When you see Glen ask him to come back for me. I always appreciated his posts.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't see the original thread. Sorry to hear that it devolved into something more at home on POTUS, but what dog food sparked the problem and what was that issue? I have been trying to find a food that won't make the knucklehead itch and a couple of the blue buffalo foods have shown some promise but I don't want to accidentally feed something that is suspected of poisoning someone's dog.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

golfandhunter said:


> You people just don't get it.


g&h, I give ya credit for sticking up for your mate. But in the big picture of life, you very well could be one of "You people". 16 Trillion in debt. Our dogs are getting older every day. Fighting about what someone posted seems closer to trivial than earth shattering. Tip my glass to tomorrow. Harry


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Dog food or no dog food... When an issue arises and Chris has to get involved (speaking from personal experience), it's time to realize you have gone too far and maybe put your ego in your back pocket. 

Stop peeing on the fire hydrant long enough to realize that the resource is bigger than one person and will keep on clicking whether you are here or not.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Gregg, When you see Glen ask him to come back for me. I always appreciated his posts.


Make that 2 of us....


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

You can say what Ya want about me,,, My son (big boy) My wife,, (she could kick all your arses) My relatives with 3 rows a teeth.. BUT,,,,

You say somethin about my dog,, or the way I care for her,, or the circumstances of her death,, in a dis- respectful way ,, And you and I are gonna fight.

I will fight dirty, mean, and anyway I can,to get you to realise,, you dont mess with my dogs..
Its just the way I bet most of us are wired.

Hot topic!! Best to leave it alone.

Glen.... Talk to Chris,,,, come back!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

claimsadj said:


> Happy should change his name. He is far from happy.


+1. I will miss Glen's contributions to this forum.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> Dennis, I don't know if Glen will come back, he is very upset.
> I am fortunate that I train and trial with Glen and Jen every week.
> Glen, follows you and Mike like religion and those of us that train with him are lucky.
> We run set ups from TRT and Ret. Online every week that Glen plans.
> ...


Gregg,

First of all please try to convince Glen to return even if he truly feels he's been wronged. As someone without any personal stake in this issue I read that thread and could see it going downhill as it was a very personal issue to Glen (he basically feels his dog was murdered), and anyone sticking up for the dog food people, or even being a devil's advocate, was in Glen's mind as guilty as the people who killed his dog. That said, I believe he let his anger take over and posted some comments that went too far. Gooser and I went at it a few years ago to the point he put me on "Ignore", that was the point where I realized I had gone too far and felt terrible and did all I could to apologize. I didn't apologize because I felt I was wrong in the debate, I apologized because I relentlessly egged Gooser on way further than need be. 

Please tell Glen that apologizing for his somewhat out of line comments does not contradict his belief and well argued point that Diamond corportation is responsible for killing his dog.

John


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> Gregg,
> 
> First of all please try to convince Glen to return even if he truly feels he's been wronged. As someone without any personal stake in this issue I read that thread and could see it going downhill as it was a very personal issue to Glen (he basically feels his dog was murdered), and anyone sticking up for the dog food people, or even being a devil's advocate, was in Glen's mind as guilty as the people who killed his dog. That said, I believe he let his anger take over and posted some comments that went too far. Gooser and I went at it a few years ago to the point he put me on "Ignore", that was the point where I realized I had gone too far and felt terrible and did all I could to apologize. I didn't apologize because I felt I was wrong in the debate, I apologized because I relentlessly egged Gooser on way further than need be.
> 
> *Please tell Glen that apologizing for his somewhat out of line comments does not contradict his belief and well argued point that Diamond corportation is responsible for killing his dog.*John


Well said...


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

VERY well said , Glenn we all understand your emotion about the loss of your dog!!


John Robinson said:


> Gregg,
> 
> First of all please try to convince Glen to return even if he truly feels he's been wronged. As someone without any personal stake in this issue I read that thread and could see it going downhill as it was a very personal issue to Glen (he basically feels his dog was murdered), and anyone sticking up for the dog food people, or even being a devil's advocate, was in Glen's mind as guilty as the people who killed his dog. That said, I believe he let his anger take over and posted some comments that went too far. Gooser and I went at it a few years ago to the point he put me on "Ignore", that was the point where I realized I had gone too far and felt terrible and did all I could to apologize. I didn't apologize because I felt I was wrong in the debate, I apologized because I relentlessly egged Gooser on way further than need be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I personally find the jokes about beavers and comments along similar lines more inappropriate than anything Glenn wrote. 

What a shame when someone like Glenn feels he should no longer contribute here.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mr Robinson and I did lock horns awhile back...

Passion can be a very powerful entity.

I hope someday to shake Johns hand.

I appreciate his contribution to this board. He is Not ignored by me.

The Glens and Johns and Teds, and Eds and Dennis types, are the backbone of this discussion board. It's very disconcerting to start loosing them.


Gooser


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

MooseGooser said:


> Mr Robinson and I did lock horns awhile back...
> 
> Passion can be a very powerful entity.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gooser, I to am looking forward to the day I get to meet you. On top of the dog stuff am also a gun nut, mostly old wood and blue steel. I have lots of family in Colorado so it might be sooner than you think. Like you, I also hope Glen returns soon, that thread seemed way out of character for him.

John


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> Gregg,
> 
> First of all please try to convince Glen to return even if he truly feels he's been wronged. As someone without any personal stake in this issue I read that thread and could see it going downhill as it was a very personal issue to Glen (he basically feels his dog was murdered), and anyone sticking up for the dog food people, or even being a devil's advocate, was in Glen's mind as guilty as the people who killed his dog. That said, I believe he let his anger take over and posted some comments that went too far. Gooser and I went at it a few years ago to the point he put me on "Ignore", that was the point where I realized I had gone too far and felt terrible and did all I could to apologize. I didn't apologize because I felt I was wrong in the debate, I apologized because I relentlessly egged Gooser on way further than need be.
> 
> ...


I think yoiu speak for a lot of us. If my dog had suffered the same fate I likely would have let my anger take over if I felt the company was being defended. Some of us are more emotional than others. Some folks are just plain mean spirited. Glenn is neither one of those. He is one of the few who not only posts incredibly helpful information, but to me he gives it credibility by walking the walk with his own dogs. We have a few Internet heroes that know exactly what Lardy quote to paraphrase, but they haven't actually implemented it to any success with their dogs. They may also be amusing, but they aren't good trainers.

I for one could use all the help and advice Glenn has to offer. He's in a very small group of people on RTF who have something worth listening to.

M


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

I always miss the good action when I go on vacations. always!


----------



## Rozet (Jul 4, 2012)

Very well said Wayne, lets get back to traiining the dogs we love.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok folks, I have talked to Glen at length about this issue.
I quote "what I said, I meant and I will not appologize for anything I said."
"what I said is not out of character but is exactly my character when attacked"
Glen, will not come back to address the GDG from the PAC NW Gang.
Sorry to all who like to here from Glen on this forum, but the gang of few have ruined it for the many.
Sad this forum has come to this point.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Whew....I sure am glad he cleared up that the over the top out of control behavior is normal for him.

Even the few here that said they would miss him said his behavior was over the top. Now we know he was not possessed by extra terrestrial aliens and that is normal for him.

And for the people that sent pm's saying they were glad someone called him on his behavior I agree. Don' let the door hit him in the ass on the way out.


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

As previously stated GDG prevails. WRL has 3K posts....95%....GDG. 
Will miss Glens GDG to Training Discussion ratio. Will also miss his over the top extra-terrestrial possessed comments.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm truly sorry Glen feels that way and is unable to be the mature adult in this situation...I will miss his posts here. However, while he will be missed, the only one who has ruined anything is Glen, by cutting off his nose to spite his face. Had he responded in a mature and rational manner...i.e. take the high road...rather than lowering himself even below the level of those he was arguing with, he could have had a much more positive outcome. His immature behavior is not really the last thing I want to remember about him after all the good advice he has given here. I wish him all the best.


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

Sharon Potter said:


> I'm truly sorry Glen feels that way and is unable to be the mature adult in this situation...I will miss his posts here. However, while he will be missed, the only one who has ruined anything is Glen, by cutting off his nose to spite his face. Had he responded in a mature and rational manner...i.e. take the high road...rather than lowering himself even below the level of those he was arguing with, he could have had a much more positive outcome. His immature behavior is not really the last thing I want to remember about him after all the good advice he has given here. I wish him all the best.



Well said....


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Any of you that were in his position with hi dog would have reacted in a defensive manner in this situation. To say otherwise is a lie. Get over yourselves.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

very unfortunate.

i didn't read the thread, i don't know who said what.

i do know glen, he is a straight up guy. we have trained a little, trialed a little, posted a little. glen and jennie have shared a meal and watched a game in my home. i will miss him on rtf.

right or wrong, i respect a man who stands by his convictions. i will see you soon my friend.

jmc


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

All you folks calling Glen immature, Bring ur dogs and ur mouth and come down south.
You people judging Glen by comments on this forum are pathetic.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

There is a difference between being defensive and being rude and demeaning. I can promise you I would not have resorted to name calling and poor manners. 

I also think what happened to his dog is horrible, and he has my deepest sympathy. But...was it during the very first recall or two or was it one of the additional recalls? If it was during one of the additional recalls, perhaps the reason he is so angry is that had he taken the advice he was pushing so hard here, his dog's outcome may have been different? He may be angry with himself and is projecting that to try and save others.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I have nothing but respect for Glen and his training. This isn't about training dogs, it's about how to respectfully disagree with others.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

golfandhunter said:


> ...... Bring ur dogs and ur mouth and come down south.....Gregg Leonard



more than once you have now typed the above. 
what does it mean?
fisticuffs?


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Dang, I thought for a sec I was on POTUS Place


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not judging Glen as a person by his comments, just his behavior in this particular instance. I'm not sure what point is served by bringing my dog down south, as I think Glen is an excellent trainer, and respect him for that.

I am sorry that he is letting his pride control him right now, as I always thought better of him than that, and I do hope he reconsiders once he has had time to cool down. Knowing that this is a sore subject for him I can't imagine it will be soon, though. 

Perhaps the best thing for Glen, is for everyone to just let the topic lie for now, so he can work on healing whatever wounds have been opened.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I am not one to judge anyone and I dont intend to, I am happy he is sticking to his guns because a person who does not know where he stands tends to fall over, but we must all know when to take the high road and not let things get out of hand, otherwise you will still end up falling. as a friend of mine once said sugar works better than vinegar 90% of the time.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

This must be a hockey game. The instigators get a pass while those provoked to response get the penalty box. I wonder which one pm'd the janitor to whine about name calling? I bet it wasn't Glen.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

The penalty box wasn't in play...Glen asked for his account to be deactivated. His choice, his decision....sadly.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

golfandhunter said:


> All you folks calling Glen immature,* Bring ur dogs and ur mouth and come down south.*
> You people judging Glen by comments on this forum are pathetic.
> 
> Gregg Leonard


Gregg there are quite a few people here on the RTF that have no horse in this race, thats great that you are Glen's friend and you wish to stand up for him...BUT don't belittle those that may have alliances to HPG either, dont ask people to choose sides in a personal spat between two parties because all it does is divide people here on the RTF..we have enough of that on POTUS and also in real life...all you are doing is fanning the flames on a fight that should have been left to take its natural course....both parties are/were at fault...this could have been rectified if they both had just admitted they both crossed the lines of decorum and ignored each other


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> more than once you have now typed the above.
> what does it mean?
> fisticuffs?


Hell I am down south and I am not sure what he means. 

Deliverance regards


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I went back and read through the whole food thread, and maybe it's because I spend as much time on POTUS as here, but that whole exchange seemed pretty tame to me. Idiot is a pretty mild descriptor, sounds like something one might have heard on a playground thirty years ago. No reason for anyone to leave the forum and very little reason to even apologize. Poke me like Capt was poked and you would probably get a pretty harsh response too. We really don't all have to be friends here. I'm pretty sure that there are folks here whose company I would really enjoy, but I also feel pretty certain that there are some that if I could sic my dog on folks, I'd sic him on them, and there are probably those who feed the same about me, and I'm perfectly fine with that.

Aside from the dust up, the info about the recall site was pretty useful so I really appreciate Chris leaving the thread up after locking it.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

So, did anyone ever consider that not everyone knows Glens story about his dog? Anyone?


----------



## Gunner's Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> more than once you have now typed the above.
> what does it mean?
> fisticuffs?


I don't know about fisticuffs, but I will come up there and we can see who can shoot better, over a flock of mallards. Duck hunting cures all.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Robbie Coleman said:


> As previously stated GDG prevails. WRL has 3K posts....95%....GDG.
> Will miss Glens GDG to Training Discussion ratio. Will also miss his over the top extra-terrestrial possessed comments.



Sweetie, you are out classed, out MANNED and out gunned...don't bring a knife to a gun fight. 

Maybe someone should bump Captainjackoff's thread about the Q where he shows just how big of a Captainjackass he is.

WRL


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> So, did anyone ever consider that not everyone knows Glens story about his dog? Anyone?


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?89110-Diamond-food-problems-need-help-ASAP


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

WRL said:


> Sweetie, you are out classed, out MANNED and out gunned...don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Maybe someone should bump Captainjackoff's thread about the Q where he shows just how big of a Captainjackass he is.
> 
> WRL


The names you are using are much more personal, inflammatory and crude than anything Glen said. The truth hurts, huh?


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

WRL said:


> Sweetie, you are out classed, out MANNED and out gunned...don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Maybe someone should bump *Captainjackoff*'s thread about the Q where he shows just how big of a Captainjackass he is.
> 
> WRL


So it wasn't a typo.

Stay classy.

Burning bridges regards...


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> Hell I am down south and I am not sure what he means.
> 
> Deliverance regards


Cory I think he means he wants to run his dog against theirs and let the dogs do the talking. I'm not sure but you might want to get some more ammo I think the civil war is about to start again. Dang Yankees


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Charles C. said:


> The names you are using are much more personal, inflammatory and crude than anything Glen said. The truth hurts, huh?



hhhmmmmm, Idot, Liar, and multiple death threats (publicly wishing for a person to eat poison) 
vs. 
a fun little play on words on somebodys fake RTF screen name.......

Yup, just the same.... 
um, for real players????


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

We are getting reported posts about this thread. 

Would everyone please take a step away from the computer, take a deep breath and stop with the personal attacks, threats and inappropriate comments.

It's not even "cabin fever" time. Maybe it's just something in the air, but this is really no way to behave.

I am locking this thread. If Chris wants to unlock it when he is logged on, that will be his decision.


----------

